# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Zest Cafe - Thư giãn cùng quán “cafe ẩm thực”

## phuongnam_87

Chắc chắn mỗi khi vào 1 quán cafe, chúng mình sẽ chỉ để ý tới không gian quán hay món đồ uống đặc biệt nào đó. Nhưng lần này chúng tớ sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn 1 quán cafe cực kì đặc biệt. Mà ấn tượng của chúng tớ về quán lại là những món ăn được chính chị chủ quán tự tay nấu.

Đến với Zest, chúng mình sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn nhẹ như sandwich các loại, bánh mỳ sốt vang, bánh mì bò hầm sữa, món cháo rất phong phú theo ngày như cháo trứng muối, trứng bắc thảo, cháo gà, cháo hải sản và đặc biệt là món cơm rang trứng cuộn rất ngon. Những món ăn ở đây được chế biến theo 1 công thức rất đặc biệt nên mùi vị của nó cũng đặc biệt lắm đấy.



Không gian tầng 1 trang nhã, lịch sự 
Con đường “truy tìm địa chỉ” hơi gian nan 1 chút. Quán nằm trong một ngõ nhỏ của con phố Linh Lang, Hà Nội. Chính vì thế mà Zest Cafe trở thành một không gian khá yên tĩnh dành cho những ai muốn tận hưởng cảm giác thư thái, nhẹ nhàng.

Với lối thiết kế trang nhã và lịch sự, Zest Cafe sẽ mang lại cho bạn một cảm giác gần gũi và dễ chịu. Đặc biệt, quán có hai tầng với hai phong cách khác nhau. Tầng một với điểm nhấn là những bức tranh gốm khá lạ mắt với phong cách lịch sự nhẹ nhàng sẽ thích hợp là nơi để bạn có thể ngồi trò chuyện hay giao tiếp với khách hàng. 



Tầng 2 được thiết kế đặc biệt dành cho teens



Những chiếc gối được chị chủ quán đặt thiết kế đặc biệt để không bị "bẹp" đấy! 
Còn nếu bạn muốn tìm một nơi để tụ tập bạn bè hay liên hoan và tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật, thì tầng hai với kiểu cách ngồi bệt với những trò chơi tập thể thú vị sẽ là sự lựa chọn mới mẻ để giúp bạn có được những khoảnh khắc vui vẻ và tha hồ “pose” hình bên bạn bè. Nếu bạn là một người thích đọc sách và muốn tìm một không gian yên tĩnh thì đây cũng là một địa điểm lý tưởng. Ở quán có khá nhiều những cuốn sách, truyện hay giúp bạn thư giãn sau những giờ học và làm việc căng thẳng.



Góc này được chúng tớ đặt tên là "góc lãng mạn" 



Đến với Zest Cafe, bạn cũng sẽ được thưởng thức những thức uống với giá cả rất vừa túi tiền, chỉ với 15 - 25K là bạn đã có thể thưởng thức một món đồ uống ngon lành. “Sorbet” là một món đồ uống lạnh đặc biệt của quán, có các loại hương vị hoa quả khác nhau, rất ngon và lạ miệng.


Thật tiếc cho những ai chưa từng nếm thử những món ngon đặc biệt ở đây đấy! Nào, chúng mình hãy tự mình khám phá Zest Cafe nhé!

Thông tin về quán:
Zest Cafe
Địa chỉ: 22 ngõ 71 Linh Lang, Quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội.
>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Zest Cafe
Số điện thoại: 0983506695


(Theo Kenh14)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

